# Visual Basic.Net for Mac OS X?



## AjAy2 (Sep 23, 2004)

Is it possible to get this on a Mac OS X? I dont seem to be able to find the answer...

If its not possible, does anybody know if buying Virtual PC with Windows XP and running it through that is a waste of money..

Cheers

AjAy


----------



## Viro (Sep 23, 2004)

Running Windows XP on the Mac just for VB.NET is going to be a waste of money. If you want to develop on .NET, just get a PC. It'll be a lot cheaper than buying Virtual PC and you'll get much better performance.

You might want to take a look at Mono or dot-GNU. AFAIK, these are the only two open sourced .NET runtimes around and I think Mono supports some sort of VB.NET.

Failing that, if you're just looking for a VB type development tool for the Mac, have a look at REALBasic.


----------



## AjAy2 (Sep 23, 2004)

Cheers...

Although i have no idea what you meant by those other things you mentioned, what are they exactly?

The problem I have is that I have just started Uni, and have been told I will be doing VB.Net, however I dont have a PC..

AjAy


----------



## diablojota (Sep 23, 2004)

You can get Virtual PC and do it on that. Albeit your compile time etc, will be slowed, but it should still work. When I was at the University, and had to build databases and frontends using Access and Visual Basic, I used Virtual PC as I had no windoze PC either.  It worked fine.  I still got my projects done.  What you should research is how many semesters you will need to use VB.Net.  I only needed Visual Basic for 1 class and after that it was only java, php, or another language of my choice, all of which can be done with a Mac.


----------



## AjAy2 (Sep 23, 2004)

Cheers mate...

I have it twice per week, I should be able to cope, my sister has a windows laptop so I could just use that.

AjAy


----------



## PBG4 Dude (Sep 28, 2004)

AjAy2 said:
			
		

> Cheers mate...
> 
> I have it twice per week, I should be able to cope, my sister has a windows laptop so I could just use that.
> 
> AjAy




No no no, the question is, how many semesters will you be programming in VB.NET. If you will be spending all 4 years at University working in VB.NET (I wouldn't think so but you never know) then you need to consider a PC.

If you only have 1 semester that you will use VB.NET then you can probably get away with using VPC to do your VB coding.


----------



## btoth (Sep 28, 2004)

Do you already own a Mac or were you thinking about buying one?  I would image that the .NET IDE would not be as nice to work in under Virtual PC as on a real PC.

Will you only be taking the one programming class?  Or will you have more down the road? My college was all Unix programming, no Microsoft specific work, but if you're going to be using nothing but Visual Studio for development, go with a nice PC.


----------



## profx (Sep 29, 2004)

NOOOOOO!!!

There is no way that Visual Studio will be in anyway useful to you if you are running through Virtual PC. VS.Net has so many things going on in the background (dynamic help, source completion, making your life easier, making your life miserable) that only a NEW PC (ie >2GHz) can handle that with any kind of responsiveness. It still slow at times with the brand new computers we got this month 3.2Ghz P4(ht)

I am in exactly the same situation at the university i attend.

I just do all my asignment on the uni computers!

Failing that buy a barebones PC and you should be able to get all the software you need from your university (WinXP Pro + VS.Net) with MSDN


----------



## mkwan (Oct 15, 2004)

running VS.NET on Virtual PC was a pain in the @ss.  I had to go back to Visual Studio 6 to do C++ programming.


----------



## wiz (Oct 16, 2004)

i dont know if this is of any help (cuz i think it only has support for c# and c/c++.. but i could be mistaken)... since its .NET.. try out www.mono-project.com or www.dotgnu.org


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 21, 2004)

What's really interesting is CocoaSharp.  Cocoa API calls from C#.  So I suppose C# isn't a complete waste after all.


----------

